# Decoder in Athearn/Concor SW7



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I posted to find some help on what I was doing wrong. Well, I found my problem, lol.

Will post up some pics in a few, really getting the hang of the decoder thing now.

Kevin


----------

